# Is it ok to kill a fly?



## Fusion200 (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't like killing them, but if they are in my room, which I have rodents in, I kill the fly/flies, I might catch them if I can, but some will be killed, is this ok? In the matter that flies can have diseases, isnt this a bit similar to killing carchroaches or bedbugs?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Killing them are fine, if you are worried about the rats eatring them mine have ate lots of bugs, but you coukd sweep or vacuum them up before letting them out.

Flys really have no harm to the rodents.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I usually just catch them and release them, unless it's a spider or a cockroach. >.<
Spiders and cockroaches are usually killed at an instant when I see them. A lot of the spiders that are native to where I live are venomous. 
Plus, I feel bad the the little bugs sometimes.


----------



## thatprettyarcanine (Aug 16, 2014)

If they're in my room (where I have my pets), I kill them. They carry diseases and I definitely don't want them near my babies. I usually release other critters outside (like spiders.)


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I would not be too concerned about the flies. They do not pose much of a risk.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Are you afraid the rats will eat their bodies....? As long as you don't kill them by poison, its fine (if the rats eat them, they will also be eating the poison, so...)

As to whether you should kill them as a moral question... well...

I try not to kill anything that I don't need to . Some people may find this silly, but I simply can't kill things that are just trying to live as much as I want to  Now, if you have an infestation or something, thats different lol...


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't kill much of anything really. Especially not spiders or snakes. They're the ones that keep your house from being overrun with things that could easily cause an infestation


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

kksrats said:


> I don't kill much of anything really. Especially not spiders or snakes. They're the ones that keep your house from being overrun with things that could easily cause an infestation


Be careful of spiders that cause painful bites because they can hurt the rats. you should remove those if you can when they're inside..  like yellow-sac spiders here in michigan... those buggers hurt!!!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

There aren't many spiders here, in fact I don't think I've seen more than a couple in the two years I've been here. I'd definitely remove them from the inside of my house, but I won't kill them.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Rats love flies. I don't kill them, and I actually have cockroaches as pets. They are actually very nice And bedbugs....they are just bad, huh?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

In Eastern philosophy, broadly lumped together... The laws of karma would suggest that if you intentionally caused another being suffering that would be wrong... killing something outright is less clear somehow... but much does revolve around intent. To kill in self defense or for survival would incur less karma. 

And this all goes along with a certain caveat... that detached action carries no Karma at all depending on the school of thought. So if you don't make it personal it's fine... A soldier that kills on orders or zealot that kills for God doesn't accumulate karma. If your role in life involves killing bugs as part of your responsibilities it's ok to kill bugs. As a homeowner, I believe that it's my job to keep my home reasonably bug free, so indoor bugs are fair game, to set free outdoors or kill. I also believe that mosquitoes and biting insects are fair game, as they see me as food and attack me at their own peril... But if a bug is outside and I have to go out of my way to kill it, then I do believe it would be karmicly relevant to me. 

And if you really want to screw up your own mind, Karma is a function of attachment... if you detach yourself from the deed, you can pretty much do anything you please and never be wrong or bad... which means the reverse is true, so if killing bugs is something you worry about it is bad for you to do as by being concerned you are attaching yourself to the action....

The person who doesn't care about killing flies is right to do it, the person who cares about the flies is wrong to kill them and is doing him or herself karmic harm when they do it... It's a lot like feeling guilty or not feeling guilty about doing something...

Christian metaphysics really doesn't address animal rights very clearly... or if it does, animals were put her as either pests or for our use, either way there's no harm in killing flies or much of anything else. They have no soul so they don't count.

If you are even more confused than you were before don't worry about it too much a fly is a terrible thing to lose you mind over...


----------

